# Got a good little laugh, the definition of Gaper:



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

That was me for the first day ...well, without the bright clothes. Unless blue pants/grey/yellow coat and green beanie wasn't bright enough?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

They always say the one who gets hit by the thrown rock howls the hardest. I guess that's me. 

Well, I'm definitely a sucktacular beginner, and I know it, but I can't see how that makes me a "gaper", even if I do like the brightly coloured clothes. It's not as if I'm fronting that I'm any good (and I was wearing REALLY sketchy, ghetto-rigged stuff for my first 3 times before I decided to buy some dedicated snowboarding clothes).

Btw, exactly what is this "gap" between the helmet and goggles they speak of? I can't visualize it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha, I love the acronym they thought up:

G.A.P.E.R.: Guaranteed Accident Prone on Every Run


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There is beginner and then there is Gaper.... I'll get some pics.

Fast forward to 3:15 (the video counts backwards). This is me having to bail off a jump and almost kill a gaper.
Video of Monarch clips - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Unless you guys torture people like that you probably aren't a gaper. That guy cut me off twice on the way to stop for that piece of shyte footage haha. Good thing I saw him coming or it would have been the hurtbox for both of us. My shoulder was still a little sore then....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> There is beginner and then there is Gaper.... I'll get some pics.
> 
> Fast forward to 3:15 (the video counts backwards). This is me having to bail off a jump and almost kill a gaper.
> Video of Monarch clips - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> ...


You mean that skier who got too close to that jump? WTF was he thinking?! Good for you for seeing him and bailing. Hell... all I know is that I keep to the greens, where I would think better riders should expect us newbies to make long, sweeping carvers (but I'm always looking at what's coming, or if there is a jump nearby).

Oh, and that "Welcome Back, Kotter" sample is just *fierce!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowblower said:


> You mean that skier who got too close to that jump? WTF was he thinking?! Good for you for seeing him and bailing. Hell... all I know is that I keep to the greens, where I would think better riders should expect us newbies to make long, sweeping carvers (but I'm always looking at what's coming, or if there is a jump nearby).
> 
> Oh, and that "Welcome Back, Kotter" sample is just *fierce!* :thumbsup:


haha, that skier was asking to get hurt. Nothing like hurtling at a jump ready to ollie and "BAM" a one piece green suit is about to become the landing. That guy was lucky I was looking at all. I didn't expect to be bombarded like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

ive learned not to judge people at all by what they wear. i was hiking the pipe 2 days ago. and i saw this guy who i swore was a gaper. i watched him drop in. he had a big gaper gap, wore colombia pants, looked skierish but was on a snowboard. then he totally schooled me by blasting 6 feet out of the 22 foot wall superpipe


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowblower said:


> Btw, exactly what is this "gap" between the helmet and goggles they speak of? I can't visualize it...


Look at my avitar, or yours for that matter. Top of goggles, and bottom of helmet are flush with each other. If there was a "gap" between the two, you would be able to see a bit of exposed forehead. This happens when people where their helmet perched too far up on their head...thus creating a gap.


Byw, your avitar rocks. It looks like someting from Sin City cinemetography(sp?).


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

fatboy shady said:


> ive learned not to judge people at all by what they wear. i was hiking the pipe 2 days ago. and i saw this guy who i swore was a gaper. i watched him drop in. he had a big gaper gap, wore colombia pants, looked skierish but was on a snowboard. then he totally schooled me by blasting 6 feet out of the 22 foot wall superpipe


Well the way they look is only a small part of being a gaper. It's the general "cloud 9" way they present themselves. It all starts with how crappy they drive to the resorts, the fact they have $1500 worth of brand new shit and can't do anything with it, get in the way constantly without even looking/paying attention, it takes them ten minutes to get ahold of their ticket to get punched/scanned, and usually seem to have 10 miserable kids with them as well. I wear Columbia snowboarding pants too but I'm certainly not a gaper, I hope  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> haha, that skier was asking to get hurt. Nothing like hurtling at a jump ready to ollie and "BAM" a one piece green suit is about to become the landing.


wooohoooo, fruit suit!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, would have been more like a fruit smoothy suit after impact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I definitely fill the "Guaranteed Accident Prone on Every Run" part - mostly because I try stuff a bit over my skill level. Then again, that's how you learn. And I don't mind getting laughed at or called a gaper, noob, etc. I go to the mountain to fight battles with myself and put fear in its rightful place (yes, trying to go big off table tops). No matter how much I suck, I'm still proud of what I accomplish when I leave the mountain.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TNT said:


> I'm still proud of what I accomplish when I leave the mountain.



"One must imagine Sisyphus happy." -Albert Camus


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

sedition said:


> Byw, your avitar rocks. It looks like someting from Sin City cinemetography(sp?).


All I did was type in "snowboard masks" into google and this popped up, so I cribbed it. 

And thanks for the gaper explanation re: the goggles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah. i thought he was gonna be that type. i thought he was gonna destroy himself in the pipe, but he ended up destroying the pipe

in other news mark frank montoya is my new hero, im gonna start spraying gapers that are in the park


----------

